# Aprovechar para



## alc112

Hola!!!
Dentro de una semana empiezo con mis clases de inglés y como es haitual en mi instituto, todos los años nos preguntan qué hicimos durante las vacaciones. Yo quiero decir
"Aproveché para bajar de peso llendo al gimnasio y caminando"
¿Cómo lo diría?
Muchas gracias


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> "Aproveché para bajar de peso yendo al gimnasio y caminando"



I made the most of it by trying to lose weight by going to the gym and walking.

I took advantage of my vacation by going to the gym and walking to lose weight.

What do others say? I wasn't sure, but I attempted.


----------



## alc112

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I made the most of it by trying to lose weight by going to the gym and walking.
> 
> I took advantage of my vacation by going to the gym and walking to lose weight.
> 
> What do others say? I wasn't sure, but I attempted.


 
Thank you
The others go out, go to the cyber and seek girl/boyfriend and sleep


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> The others go out, go on the net to look for a girl/boyfriend and sleep.



Sorry, I corrected, hun!   

Yeah, that sounds pretty *in*active!


----------



## alc112

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sorry, I corrected, hun!
> 
> Yeah, that sounds pretty *in*active!


 
I thought "seek" is used to search persons.
thank you


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> I thought "seek" is used to search persons.


Yes, "seek" means:
v. tr.
To search for
To endeavor to obtain or reach: _seek a college education_. 
To go to or toward: _Water seeks its own level_. 
To inquire for; request: _Seek directions from a police officer_. 
To try; endeavor: _Seek to do good_. 



			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> The others go out, go on the net to seek a   girl/boyfriend and sleep.



I suppose you could use "seek" here.    

*Using the word seek*:
He goes on the Internet to seek a girlfriend.
He goes on the Internet to look for a girlfriend.

*Using the word find*:
He goes on the Internet to find a girlfriend.
He goes on the Internet to actually find and get a girlfriend.

IMHO, using the word "find" implies that he not only wants to look (or seek), but he wants to obtain a girlfriend this way.

I hope I make sense to you.


----------



## alc112

Gotcha
Waht's your name?
Thank you Venus


----------



## asm

Aprovechar es una palabra dificil de traducir al ingles; take advantage es la que se parece mas al sentido original, pero tiene cierta conotacion diferente. Sugiero que busques otra expresion que pueda dar la idea de que usaste el tiempo inteligente y productivemente para bajar de peso (Yendo al gimnasio).

Saludos y felicidades


----------



## EVAVIGIL

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!!
> Dentro de una semana empiezo con mis clases de inglés y como es haitual en mi instituto, todos los años nos preguntan qué hicimos durante las vacaciones. Yo quiero decir
> "Aproveché para bajar de peso llendo   al gimnasio y caminando"
> ¿Cómo lo diría?
> Muchas gracias



It's "yendo", alc112...  

I would say: "I made the most of my holidays by training in the gym and walking a lot".

Good for you!  

Cheers!


----------



## LizzieUSA

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!!
> Dentro de una semana empiezo con mis clases de inglés y como es haitual en mi instituto, todos los años nos preguntan qué hicimos durante las vacaciones. Yo quiero decir
> "Aproveché para bajar de peso llendo al gimnasio y caminando"
> ¿Cómo lo diría?
> Muchas gracias


 
I would say, "I took the opportunity to lose weight by going to the gym and walking."


----------



## Edwin

asm said:
			
		

> Aprovechar es una palabra dificil de traducir al ingles; take advantage es la que se parece mas al sentido original, pero tiene cierta conotacion diferente. Sugiero que busques otra expresion que pueda dar la idea de que usaste el tiempo inteligente y productivemente para bajar de peso (Yendo al gimnasio).



Entonces quizás sea mejor, por lo menos mas coloquial,  en inglés decir:  

*I used the time to lose weight by going to the gym and walking.* 

Creo que no mucha gente vayan a decir "I took the opportunity to...'' or ''I took advantage of the time to''.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Edwin said:
			
		

> *I used the time to lose weight by going to the gym and walking.*
> 
> Creo que no mucha gente vayan a decir "I took the opportunity to...'' or ''I took advantage of the time to''.



Gracias, Edwin. Pero, lo diría yo, y he oído decho mucho. Quizás se trata de región.

I used the time to . . . 
I took advantage of the opportunity to . . .
I made the most of it by  . . .

¡Aprendo cosas nuevas cada día!


----------



## Like an Angel

Edwin said:
			
		

> No creo que mucha gente vaya a decir...


 
Aunque yo diría: No creo que mucha gente diga...



			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Gracias, Edwin. Pero yo lo diría y, de hecho, lo he oído mucho. Quizás se trata de diferencias regionales.


 
Cheers!


----------



## alc112

Edwin said:
			
		

> Entonces quizás sea mejor, por lo menos mas coloquial, en inglés decir:
> 
> *I used the time to lose weight by going to the gym and walking.*
> 
> Creo que no mucha gente vayan a decir "I took the opportunity to...'' or ''I took advantage of the time to''.


 

Me encantu tu version!!!
Usaré esa, ya que las otras no están en el vocabulario que tengo aprendido de mi instituto, no quiero que mis teachers se den cuenta de que encontré este magnifico foro.
Muchisimas gracias Edwin, también gras a todos lo que ayudaron tambien.
¿Podría decir "I spent my time to lose weight by going to the gym and walking"?


----------



## Edwin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Gracias, Edwin. Pero, lo diría yo, y he oído decho mucho. Quizás se trata de región.
> I used the time to . . .
> I took advantage of the opportunity to . . .
> I made the most of it by  . . .



No creo que tiene que ver con región, Venus. He oído las frases que mencionate. No tengo problemas con esas. Es que  estaba yo pensando en lo que dijo ASM sobre "aprovechar" y yo creía que quizás sea mas común decir algo corto como ''I used the time to...'' en vez de algo mas largo.


----------



## Edwin

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿Podría decir "I spent my time to lose losing weight by going to the gym and walking"?



* I spent my time losing weight by...*  si tuviste exito, o puede decir
*I spent my time trying to lose weight by ...* si no.


----------



## alc112

Edwin said:
			
		

> * I spent my time losing weight by...* si tuviste exito, o puede decir
> *I spent my time trying to lose weight by ...* si no.


 
Tienes razón, no tu ve mucho exito que se diga, pero como estar mas delgado, estoy.
Muchas gracias


----------



## alc112

Hola!!!
siguiendo con el temma de "aprovechar", ¿cómo se dice "aprovecharse de una persona"?
-
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!!
> siguiendo con el temma de "aprovechar", ¿cómo se dice "aprovecharse de una persona"?
> -
> Muchas gracias!!



"To take (unfair) advantage of someone"...  
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## alc112

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> "To take (unfair) advantage of someone"...
> Saluditos.
> EVA.


 
Gracias!!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

alc112 said:
			
		

> Gracias!!!



De nada, Alc112.  
Saluditos desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## guixe13

En el desierto habían muchos oasis donde los camellos aprovechaban para hidratarse.

In the desert there were a lot of oasis where camels......moisturizing themselves.

Podría ser: took advanage of moisturizing themselves?


Gracias


----------



## Bocha

where camels could restore their body water


----------



## apuquipa

In the desert there were a lot of oasis where camels went for water?

The camels benefited from the many oasis in the desert?


----------



## guixe13

mmm gracias.. pero no me ha quedado muy claro... hidratarse, beber agua cualquiera.. lo que me interesa es el ''aprovechaban''... si alguien me puede ayudar.
Repito: took advantage of drinking water está correcto?


----------



## Bocha

took advantange    hmmm. no

benefit like Apuquipa suggested

profit


----------



## sendai

Not an easy sentence to translate. Here are some suggestions:

...where the camels took the opportunity to...
 ...where the camels were able to...
 ...which the camel used to...


----------



## arnauri

guixe13 said:


> En el desierto habían muchos oasis donde los camellos aprovechaban para hidratarse.
> 
> In the desert there were a lot of oasis where camels......moisturizing themselves.
> 
> Podría ser: took advanage of moisturizing themselves?
> 
> 
> Gracias



Ya se que no es lo que se pregunta pero no lo puedo evitar, espero que no moleste:

En el desierto *había* muchos oasis donde los camellos aprovechaban para hidratarse.

Un saludo.


----------



## hamster

guixe13 said:


> En el desierto habían muchos oasis donde los camellos aprovechaban para hidratarse.
> 
> In the desert there were a lot of oasis where camels......moisturizing themselves.
> 
> Podría ser: took advanage of moisturizing themselves?
> 
> 
> Gracias


 
her visto en un libro que alguien dijo respecto a "aprovechar"

She seizes that his brother were there to...... i think is correct, what is your opinion about it ? thank you !!


----------



## hamster

es correcto decir:

Why don`t you seize that oportunity ? may be you will not have another one...


----------



## kimmike

Don't forget that the plural of oasis is *oases!*


----------



## -MilicianA-

guixe13 said:


> En el desierto habían muchos oasis donde los camellos aprovechaban para hidratarse.
> 
> In the desert there were a lot of oasis where camels......moisturizing themselves.
> 
> Podría ser: took advanage of moisturizing themselves?
> 
> 
> Gracias


If you want to use 'to take advantage', how about: "In the desert there were many oases where the camels took advantage of the situation/opportunity to (re-)hydrate themselves."


----------



## guixe13

E muchísimas gracias sois unos máquinas


----------



## hamster

POR FAVOR. NECESITARIA SABER SI ESTÀ BIEN DICHO LO SIGUIENTE, RESPECTO A LA PALABRA "APROVECHAR":

She seizes that his brother was there to...... 

i think is correct, what is your opinion about it ? thank you !!


----------



## mnewcomb71

hamster said:


> POR FAVOR. NECESITARIA SABER SI ESTÀ BIEN DICHO LO SIGUIENTE, RESPECTO A LA PALABRA "APROVECHAR":
> 
> She seizes that his brother was there to......
> 
> i think is correct, what is your opinion about it ? thank you !!


 
I do not understand what it means...are you saying that she realizes (se da cuanta)?


----------



## guixe13

no, el se refiere a: ella aprovecha que su hermano está allí para...
''Creo'' jeje


----------



## mnewcomb71

Ya veo...pero hay un problema con los tiempos de los verbos en este caso.  Emplea el presente de "aprovechar" y el imperfecto del subjuntivo.

She takes advantage of the fact that her brother is there
Aprovecha el heco de que su hermano esta allí
o

She took advantage of the fact that her brother was there
Aprovechó el hecho de que su hermano estuviese allí


----------



## hamster

Como dice guixe13 es correcto.... gracias. Lo importante es saber si el verbo utilizado es correcto.-Gracias !!




mnewcomb71 said:


> Ya veo...pero hay un problema con los tiempos de los verbos en este caso. Emplea el presente de "aprovechar" y el imperfecto del subjuntivo.
> 
> She takes advantage of the fact that her brother is there
> Aprovecha el heco de que su hermano esta allí
> o
> 
> She took advantage of the fact that her brother was there
> Aprovechó el hecho de que su hermano estuviese allí


----------



## apuquipa

hamster said:


> POR FAVOR. NECESITARIA SABER SI ESTÀ BIEN DICHO LO SIGUIENTE, RESPECTO A LA PALABRA "APROVECHAR":
> 
> She seizes that his brother was there to......
> 
> i think is correct, what is your opinion about it ? thank you !!


 
Le falta, para que tenga sentido.

seizes the opportunity?


----------



## mexicomida

in the desert there were many oasis that the camels (took advantage of / used) in order to hydrate themselves



guixe13 said:


> En el desierto habían muchos oasis donde los camellos aprovechaban para hidratarse.
> 
> In the desert there were a lot of oasis where camels......moisturizing themselves.
> 
> Podría ser: took advanage of moisturizing themselves?
> 
> 
> Gracias


----------



## rhicco

hOLA

Y como seria "aprovechando, me podría enviar......


----------

